# How much will Kyle Korver sign for?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We already know he'll re-sign with the Sixers, but for how much?

Whoever guesses the closest amount will get all my uCash points.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A 5 year 15 million dollar tender.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

5 years 40 million.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

5 yrs. 35mill


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not too good with salaries and stuff like that, but a guess couldn't hurt anything.

20 million for 4 years


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

5 years/$32m.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll go with 5 years, 25 million.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

5 years, $33 million.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

5 yrs 32 million...which is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Six years and 36 large.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Its going to be much more than he deserves. 5 years 30mil a rip off!


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

I would also guess 5 years 30 mill. That sounds like what King would give a player who had a subpar year.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

6 years $40 million


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

5 for 36


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

5 years 26 million.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

With Billy Knight incontrol, anything is possible.

I say four years, 36 million.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

5 years 22 million.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

5 years starting at $5.2 million.

5 years/$31.2M total.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

6 years, $44 Million


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

5 years/37 million


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

5/$29


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

5/31m


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

5/20m


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

5 years - $34 a mouth ,ohh wait $34millions i forgot they are nba players .
but i thing we will get a better contract because we are talking about billy the king of philly.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

5 years/32 million


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

5 years/25.5 million


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

5 years 20 million


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

4 years 35 mill


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

madman said:


> 4 years 35 mill


 thats not possible


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

5 years $27 million


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

5 years for 20 million. This would be a reasonable price for him, I think we're going to end up overpaying for him.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Did my 5/20m guess hit closest?

Kunlun, I was the original on that one, son.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The four closest people were: 

Max Payne 5 years - $25 million
Dizmatic 5 years - $25.5 million
Turkish Delight 5 years -$26 million
Budweiser_Boy 5 years - $27 million

We'll have to wait and see what the official numbers are, but these are the guys who are right in that price range that's being rumored.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The four closest people were:
> 
> Max Payne 5 years - $25 million
> Dizmatic 5 years - $25.5 million
> ...


 So do I get first prize or what ? :clown:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Max Payne said:


> So do I get first prize or what ? :clown:


The winner is set to get the grand prize of a hot bag of air, or all my ucash points.. which ever is worth more. :clown: 

I'm going to hold off awarding a winner, until we know the actual numbers of the contract.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

6yr 41mil


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> The four closest people were:
> 
> Max Payne 5 years - $25 million
> Dizmatic 5 years - $25.5 million
> ...


5 years 20 million would be the closest, would it not?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

According to reports the official deal is for 6 years $27 million, so that means the winner is Budweiser_Boy who guessed the correct dollar amount. He won a grand prize of 222875.30 of my ucash points.

Thanks for taking part in this, maybe we'll do something similar down the road.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats Bud boy !


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Congrats Bud_Boy!
But one question, it's a 6 year deal, not a 5 year deal. Wouldn't that mean that Max Payne is actually the closest?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Come to think of it, just to clarify, were you looking at just the amount or the earnings per year...because then I may just have won. Not that I'm being greedy, but Turkish Delight does have a point, especially if it's yearly earnings you were talking about.


----------

